# My emeresed obsession



## Palm Tree (13 Sep 2012)

Ok I've been meaning to start a thread with pictures so here goes.
This is where the magic happens ...




This area is to be racked out.



This is my best emersed tank so far it contains Eleocharis acicularis, hygrophila polysperma and hygrophila difformis.



Hygrophila polysperma.



Hygrophila difformis.


----------



## Palm Tree (13 Sep 2012)

This is a smaller tank which need some time to grow in.



This ia a tray of hairgrass.



A bowl of hairgrass which needs to be planted.



To be setup soon.



Eleocharis vivirpara rising from the dead.


----------



## Palm Tree (13 Sep 2012)

More E. vivipara.




I'll get some pics up of the stuff in my windowsill in a minute


----------



## Palm Tree (13 Sep 2012)

Emersed anubias nana I think.



My new indoor hygrophila polysperma vase.



Top down view.




I think thats it, if anyone ever wants to trade plants just pm me.


----------

